# update



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hi fibery friends. I had a complete Hysterectomy on Tue. Came home Wed afternoon.
The great news is that I don't have cancer after all! They found a big polyp that was loaded with pre-cancerous cells. If it wasn't removed it would be a matter of time before it turned into a full blown cancer. I dodged a great big bullet here.

So, ladies; You know your own bodies..If you think/feel something is not right, Please, Please go to your doctor and find out why. Get a second opinion , if needed. If I had waited for it to "go away" the results could have been very, very different.

Thank you for all the cards, prayers and well wishes. I do believe that they made all the difference in my outcome!

Karla Moore


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

So glad you're OK, LM!

Back in 2003, I went through the same thing, except mine was cancer. Fortunately, we caught it in the VERY early stages and got it all...didn't even have to have treatments. I know the relief you feel!

Be well!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WoooHoooo!! Praise the Lord!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, Thank the Lord!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Largermaker that has to be a huge relief for you and your family. So happy to hear your news. Sending you good thoughts for a speedy and good recovery. I imagine you will be laid up for a bit. Gather your fibers and go wild!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fantastic news!

Working in a pharmacy I see what people all go through. In the end, all we have is our health and our loved ones. Cherish both!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Karla, so thrilled and thankful that you are cancer-free and healing. 

How scary that must have been for you and your family. As we age, it is SO important that we "listen to our bodies" and take heed when things are out of balance. 

I am so thankful you are spared further treatment. Today you are closer than you ahve ever been to being the healthiest you have ever been! :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
What wonderful news!!!
So glad all went well with the surgery, and you are on the road to healing.
Rest, rest, and more rest.
Take care of yourself, the housework can wait.:thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What wonderful, delightful news!!!!! TY Lord! I can only imagine the weight lifted off your shoulders!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What great news ! Praising our Lord !! Praying for a speedy recovery !!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

God is good, thrilled for you LM!:bouncy:


----------

